# Resigning from the Civil Service!



## branners (4 Jun 2012)

Hey, 

my sister has made the decision to resign from the Civil Service, she has kids and wants to be a stay at home mother and feels she will be entitled to more benefits if she resigns. She knows about the 9 week wait before jobseekers, if she gets it, but her husband will be entitled to FIS and the kids to Back to School. Her youngest is one and the way she sees it, she wont be working again for at least 18 years, longer if the kids go to college. 

So is she right to resign from a pensionable job? 

Thanks,

Branners


----------



## Berni (4 Jun 2012)

She would not be entitled to Jobseekers, as she won't be looking for work.

Has she looked into going part time instead? If her husband's earnings are low enough to be eligible for FIS, then it would seem reckless to give up her job.


----------



## putsch (4 Jun 2012)

Seeing red here sorry - jobseekers is what it says............a payment for those who are looking for a job not a dole for people who'd prefer not to work!!!!!!!!


----------



## branners (4 Jun 2012)

Berni said:


> She would not be entitled to Jobseekers, as she won't be looking for work.
> 
> Has she looked into going part time instead? If her husband's earnings are low enough to be eligible for FIS, then it would seem reckless to give up her job.



She is planning on setting up a business at home (at some stage in the future!) which could get her something from Jobseekers.

As I said she wants to be a stay at home mother and she feels stay in the service and she'll get nothing for 20 years until she goes back. If she resigns she will get something?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (4 Jun 2012)

Can see not apply for a career break?


----------



## gipimann (4 Jun 2012)

As others have said, if she has decided that she wants to be a stay at home mum for the moment, she is not available for work and will not qualify for Jobseekers.   

If she was eligible she may not qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit (it depends on which class of PRSI she has paid) so would be means-tested on her husband's income for Jobseeker's Allowance.


----------



## d2x2 (5 Jun 2012)

If that she wants to do then I wonder why you feel you have to intervene in her decision. Sorry if that comes across as blunt; I understand you care about her obviously but if that's what she wants then let her.


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Jun 2012)

Its really a question will she be better financially, or have a better quality of life. You can't answer either question for someone else unless you know all the details.


----------



## Guns N Roses (5 Jun 2012)

I would recommend that she take a Career Break first.

If staying at home is working out for her, then she can retire.

Once she out she's unlikely to get back in for the forseeable future.


----------



## shamrocklady (5 Jun 2012)

I resigned from the Civil Service last December.  I didn't qualify for Jobseekers Benefit as I was paying Class D PRSI.  You should check with your sister what Class PRSI she pays.  I went on to start my own business working from home and it's been great.  I'm just sorry I didn't leave sooner.  Quality of life is much better now.
Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## elcato (5 Jun 2012)

Afaik she would not get paid any welfare if she takes a career break.


----------



## Guns N Roses (5 Jun 2012)

elcato said:


> Afaik she would not get paid any welfare if she takes a career break.


 
That true! At least she would have the option to go back to work if they can't live on one wage.


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Jun 2012)

The whole premise is flawed if you ask me. Its likely she won't qualify in the long term with the partner working anyway. Not to mention the idea of kids needing to looking after kids up to 18yrs and beyond isn't realistic.


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Jun 2012)

Guns N Roses said:


> That true! At least she would have the option to go back to work if they can't live on one wage.



If there's a place for her. It maybe that career breaks are blocked while the CS is looking to drop numbers.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (5 Jun 2012)

Career breaks aren't blocked ... they're actually being encouraged because the repalcement will cost less (usually) than the person heading off on CB.


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Jun 2012)

I wondered if in some areas they can't get replacement staff.


----------



## branners (7 Jun 2012)

Hey, 

thanks for all the replies. Just to make it clear, I have no problem with her resigning as it is her decision. I just want to make sure she has thought of all the pros and cons.

Thanks again, 

Branners


----------

